# Lights on Back Rack



## GSullivan

Hello,I ordered a pair of brackets to run lights on my Super-Duty's Back Rack.Anyone else here run them?I'm thinking of running them on a plug to the power point in the cab.I think you can never have enough light back there,especially on a real snowy night.What do you guys think?Any input would be great.ussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan207

> I think you can never have enough light back there


I second that...there also good for idiots that fail to turn off there high beams or even better, the chronic tailgater. 

Here is a couple pics of mine...


----------



## GSullivan

Repo Man,check your messages


----------



## f250man

I have them on my back rack and run them off a switch in the cab so I can turn them on whenever I need them.


----------



## GSullivan

I'll be putting them on the truck in the morning.I'm going to run them off the power-point in the cab.I'll probably have to adjust them when its dark.ussmileyflag


----------



## BSDeality

GSullivan;870509 said:


> I'll be putting them on the truck in the morning.I'm going to run them off the power-point in the cab.I'll probably have to adjust them when its dark.ussmileyflag


hard wire them to a fused switch. there is a little rubber grommet behind the seat that you can snake the wire out of.


----------



## GSullivan

I'll check that out.Thanks


----------



## tuna

Hey Repo ,I`d like to do a set up just like you got on my Sierra Denali,i have bed rails that go in to the stake pockets and the factory GM tonneau cover.Do you know if a rack will fit ?


----------



## Lawn&Snow

RepoMan207;867551 said:


> I second that...there also good for idiots that fail to turn off there high beams or even better, the chronic tailgater.
> 
> Here is a couple pics of mine...


how much higher is the tool box with those brackets for the back rack???


----------



## 91AK250

i just installed some on mine also, absolutly love them! gives all kinds of light back there..and like stated above help with those people who forget to dim there highbeams.


----------



## RepoMan207

tuna;870611 said:


> Hey Repo ,I`d like to do a set up just like you got on my Sierra Denali,i have bed rails that go in to the stake pockets and the factory GM tonneau cover.Do you know if a back rack will fit ?


No, you would have to ditch the rails unless you have the 8' bed, and the Tonneau cover has to be customized to fit. Seamstress could hook you up for around $100 - $150. I could put a 6' Tonneau on mine, but it would have tiny cabs on the corners where it would meet up with the toolbox. we dry fitted a few and it looked ok, but it kinda defeats the purpose of keeping things 100% dry so I said to heck with it.


----------



## RepoMan207

Lawn&Snow;870667 said:


> how much higher is the tool box with those brackets for the back rack???


There about 3".


----------



## RepoMan207

91AK250;870978 said:


> i just installed some on mine also, absolutly love them! gives all kinds of light back there..and like stated above help with those people who forget to dim there highbeams.


Very nice! You won't be disappointed with that purchase.


----------



## tuna

RepoMan207;870985 said:


> No, you would have to ditch the rails unless you have the 8' bed, and the Tonneau cover has to be customized to fit. Seamstress could hook you up for around $100 - $150. I could put a 6' Tonneau on mine, but it would have tiny cabs on the corners where it would meet up with the toolbox. we dry fitted a few and it looked ok, but it kinda defeats the purpose of keeping things 100% dry so I said to heck with it.


Thats allright I can ditch the rails and tonneau for the winter I have a couple of aluminum Diamond plate boxes I can put one on with the rack for winter.


----------



## RepoMan207

How did you have a tonneau cover on there with the rails?


----------



## wizardsr

I just added 2 self contained HID's to mine. WOW!  I feel bad for the next jerk that gets behind me with his high beams on, he's going to need to pull over and wait for the spots in his eyes to go away!


----------



## RepoMan207

Remember to accelerate just after you flip the switch, he may run into you due to the initial shock. :laughing:


----------



## Badgerland WI

I used the brackets and fabbed some light boxes for S/T/T LED's then mounted LED flood lights below.


----------



## RepoMan207

Badgerland WI;871413 said:


> I used the brackets and fabbed some light boxes for S/T/T LED's then mounted LED flood lights below.


Thats a really cool idea. I think I may...borrow that idea over the winter and make my own set. Good thinking man!


----------



## GSullivan

SWEET set up!Nice job.I think its a little late in the year for something like that on my truck.Maybe next year..........


----------



## Spudman

*Back Rack with bed rails*



tuna;870611 said:


> Hey Repo ,I`d like to do a set up just like you got on my Sierra Denali,i have bed rails that go in to the stake pockets and the factory GM tonneau cover.Do you know if a rack will fit ?


I have full-length bed rails on my truck with a Back Rack. I cut the Back Rack bolt that goes in the stake pocket flush with the top of the bed rail, then I drilled a hole down the center and tapped threads to fit the mounting bolt for the bed rails. The bed rail then tightens into the stake pocket mount for the rack. Allowed me to mount the bed rails without losing the strength of the Back Rack mount.


----------



## NY_plow_guy

these lights work great. I have a set on mine as well. the only porblem is that when it is snowing and you try to use them the light just reflects off the snow and defeats the purpose of them. I have a set of lights in the rear stake pockets that work great when its snowing and blowing


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun

for you guys that want to run a box/rack/tonno combo i beleive its extang that makes what they call the "toolbox tonno. (i'd go outside and check but its cold out)


















I had to get a box with an indented front face to get everything to work, because the tonno is meant to work with a toolbox only, not a box and a rack. The rack pushes the box out about 3-4" (twords the tailgate) and if your box has a flat face the tonno will hang over the tailgate. (trust me i learned this the hard way) To make a long story short, I sold my old Husky box and bought a new box from tractor supply with an indented face. Not only did the old box not have the indent that i needed but it was also about 2" deeper (front to back) than the new one, so i got my 3-4" when i purchased the new box. Everything fits nicely now, the tonno slides in between the toolbox brackets that came with the rack, and into the indent on the face of the box. Does the bed stay 100% dry? No, but the way Ive got it set up, its about 90% dry. Ryan's right, the way the rack mounts theres really no way for it to be 100% dry, but the way i look at it- at least my shovel and snowrake arent frozen into the bed of my truck, and i dont need to shovel out my bed anymore.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Badgerland---Truck looks great, the toolbox, lights you did a nice job.



Ryan--Your rack and lights are one of the nicest on the sight. 
What kind of truck is that?


----------



## RepoMan207

Thanks Larry. That's my 02 GMC Sierra.


----------



## blakerugg

Badgerland WI;871413 said:


> I used the brackets and fabbed some light boxes for S/T/T LED's then mounted LED flood lights below.


Sweet setup. What light bar is that on ur truck?


----------



## Eyesell

Badgerland WI;871413 said:


> I used the brackets and fabbed some light boxes for S/T/T LED's then mounted LED flood lights below.


Can you post a picture of your whole truck plz, thanks


----------



## Badgerland WI

Sorry I missed your post. I need to get some updated full pics of the truck, but here is one from summer (before rack & lights):
*2009 Ram QC Laramie Cummins Dually 4x4*









I'll get some more recent pics as soon as I drag the camera out.


----------



## theonlybull

i find if ya put the lights out to the outsides of the rack as far as you can. it'll light the ground up by your back tires. i also used cheap driving'/fog lights. the light from beside the truck, all the way around behind ya, and seem to project a long ways


----------

